# What Federal shells?



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

The Ultra shock and the Speed shock seem to be a lot alike. I was wondering who has used these and how they worked for yah. :sniper:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I personally like the new winchester 3.5 BB's it really puts the wood to the geese.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2004)

Winchester High Velocity's for me.


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

I'll stick with the Win. High Vel. as well. I shoot 2's for ducks AND geese, though. I've never had a problem with them.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I used to shoot nothing but Federal and Winchester (only shot supremes in the Win). I will still shoot both but I've become a big fan of Kent. They're a lot cheaper and a good shell.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The FastSteel is a good factory shell IMO.

Although I still have som Fed's left over that I've got to shoot up...than I'll be switching back to Kent.


----------



## Tony Vandemore (Dec 17, 2003)

Kents Geese- 1 3/8oz BB's at 1550 fps Pretty bad medicine...


----------



## duckslayer15 (Feb 11, 2004)

drylok 3 1/2 in T shot for me


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Kent 1-3/8oz. #1s in 3.5 inch.....Kents have won me over lately.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Ditto on Kents, my personal favorite.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2004)

How would those Kent's pattern through a Super X2 wth a patternmaster choke?? Anyone using kents hunt with a pattern master. I shoot Win. 3" 4 shot high velocities, patterns awesome.


----------

